# help joining



## nd.07 (29 Aug 2005)

hey
ive been trying to join the army cadets at the nepean (ottawa) connaught( sorry if i spelled it wrong) ranges location for a while. I called about 3 weeks ago and havent goten a reply. is anyone here a member at that location.. if so i wouldnt mind some information, ie when is a good time to do so, what is the process. there was not much info at the cadets site.


----------



## yoman (29 Aug 2005)

nd.07 said:
			
		

> hey
> ive been trying to join the army cadets at the nepean (ottawa) connaught( sorry if i spelled it wrong) ranges location for a while. I called about 3 weeks ago and havent goten a reply. is anyone here a member at that location.. if so i wouldnt mind some information, ie when is a good time to do so, what is the process. there was not much info at the cadets site.



I wouldn't think that the officers have been to Connaught since the end of the training year. I would recommend instead is going in on a parade night in September and asking for some information. If the corps you a trying to join is the  319 CENTURION on  5 Brouillette Road then their parade nights are Tuesdays at 6:30. (Note cannot confirm info since it commes from the cadet unit directory on www.cadets.ca)

All you have to do is fill out the application form, have your health card and birth certificate with you to join. They should be able to answer your questions much better then me since I am a air cadet. I'll leave the rest of you inquiries to the army cadets hear.


----------



## condor888000 (29 Aug 2005)

Thats a sea cadet unit buddy.


----------



## Burrows (30 Aug 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Thats a sea cadet unit buddy.


  You get a medal.


----------



## condor888000 (30 Aug 2005)

HECK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OH LOOK I GOTS A MEDAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1













And I really don't care, cadet medals are mostly useless anyways, but hey, thats another topic..............


----------



## Burrows (30 Aug 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> HECK YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!OH LOOK I GOTS A MEDAL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
> 
> 
> 
> And I really don't care, cadet medals are mostly useless anyways, but hey, thats another topic..............



Oh but this is a Burrows medal...It goes right after the victoria cross. 

Nd - Most corps start up after back to school.  Try then.


----------



## condor888000 (30 Aug 2005)

IN THAT CASE......................I still think its a useless medal. But to appease the great cadet mod god, I shall humbly accept this great honour!   :


----------



## yoman (30 Aug 2005)

condor888000 said:
			
		

> Thats a sea cadet unit buddy.



Oops my bad.  :-[

In that case I don't know because on the national website there isn't a army cadet unit located a Connaught. Thst is however, if the information is correct.


----------



## nd.07 (30 Aug 2005)

;D  had no idea it was sea, ill keep on looking. thanks for the help.


----------



## nd.07 (30 Aug 2005)

heres what i got from cadets.ca, 2870 Royal Canadian Dragoons Army Cadet Corps, Connaught Ranges, Nepean On. along with a phone number. the navy cadets are on connaught ROAD. once again thanks, im going to call in a week or two.


----------



## yoman (30 Aug 2005)

nd.07 said:
			
		

> heres what i got from cadets.ca, 2870 Royal Canadian Dragoons Army Cadet Corps, Connaught Ranges, Nepean On. along with a phone number. the navy cadets are on connaught ROAD. once again thanks, im going to call in a week or two.



Ok I found it now. I just couldn't find it the way I was looking. 

Sorry for the confusion, all my fault.


----------

